# Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klasing



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli








*Ein Anglerverband macht seinem Namen Ehre:
 Geschäftsbericht 2016,  Vorwort Präsident  Klasing​*
*Liebe Mitglieder und Freunde 
des Anglerverbandes,*

viel Bedeutendes, manchmal erfreulich, manchmal alarmierend und beunruhigend, ist rund um das Angeln und um unseren Verband im letzten Jahr in Niedersachsen geschehen. Unser zweiter Geschäftsbericht kann leider nur einen Teil der Ereignisse wiedergeben. Somit haben wir unsererseits eine hoffentlich ansprechende und informative Auswahl getroffen. 

*Neuer Name - neues Logo*
Seit langem betrachten wir uns nicht mehr als „Sportfischer”. Die Dienstleistung und Interessenvertretung für unsere Vereine steht seit der Professionalisierung des Verbandes eindeutig im Vordergrund.

Wir fühlen uns unseren AnglerInnen zutiefst verpflichtet. 

Diese Verantwortung soll auch über unseren Namen in die Öffentlichkeit getragen werden. 

Dass es in der Presse und selbst in der internen Kommunikation immer wieder zu Buchstabendrehern, Versprechern oder Missverständnissen kam beim „Landessportfischerverband”, war ein weiteres Argument für die Änderung.

Anglerverband Niedersachsen, kurz AVN, das geht leicht über die Zunge, ist einprägsam und bringt unseren Anspruch auf den Punkt.

Genauso unser neues Logo: die Äsche, ein wunderschöner, extrem bedrohter Fisch, der symbolhaft für die Faszination und Zerbrechlichkeit der Lebewelt unter Wasser stehen kann. Der gleichzeitig unsere Verantwortung ins Bild setzt, die Biodiversität und Schönheit unserer Gewässer in Niedersachsen zu bewahren.

*Neue Geschäftsstelle*
Während Sie in diesem Geschäftsbericht blättern, werden wir alle Hände voll zu tun haben mit dem Umzug in die neue Geschäftsstelle.
Sobald die Räume eingerichtet und wohnlich sind, werden wir in einem gesonderten Bericht auf website und facebook das neue Gebäude für Sie „auf links” drehen und Ihnen gerne vorstellen. Ein erster Eindruck erwartet Sie auf S. 36.

*Unsere Vereine - unsere Angler*
Auf Vereinsebene war Niedersachsens größte Fischartenschutz-Aktion, das von Land und EU unterstützte Aalförderprogramm, wieder ein voller Erfolg (S. 18). 

Mehr als 50 neue Gewässerwarte haben unsere Kurse mit Erfolg abgeschlossen und bringen die aktuellsten Erkenntnisse in ihre Vereine ein. 
Neue Vereine haben zum AVN gefunden. Solche, die bislang nicht in einem Verband organisiert waren, aber auch einige, die sich offenbar durch den AVN in ihren Anliegen besser vertreten fühlen. 
Darüber freuen wir uns sehr - zeigt das doch, dass wir auf dem richtigen Weg sind und die intensive Vereinsbetreuung, die Fachkompetenz und die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit unserer Mitarbeiter wertgeschätzt wird.
Der Anglerverband wächst weiter. Mit über 92.000 Mitgliedern ist und bleibt der AVN der größte anerkannte Fischereiverband und auch Naturschutzverband des Landes - allen anderslautenden Gerüchten zum Trotz. 

*Neue Gewässer *
Oste und Hadelner Kanal, zwei fischreiche und gut zu beangelnde Gewässer, erweitern unseren Verbandsgewässerpool. Zudem stehen Erlaubnisscheine zu höchst attraktiven Preisen zum Verkauf. Allen Mitstreitern und Verantwortlichen, die am Entstehen dieser neuen Pachtverhältnisse mitgewirkt haben, gilt unser herzlicher Dank! (S. 36)

*website und Facebook-Auftrit*t
Viele von Ihnen nutzen unsere Internet-Angebote, um sich zu informieren. Wenn wir auch mit der Umsetzung noch nicht ganz am Ziel sind, bestätigen die Besucherzahlen auf unserer website und die regen Diskussionen auf facebook, dass auch das ein 
Schritt in die richtige Richtung, in die Zukunft war. 

*NATURA2000*
Ein Schwerpunkt dieses Berichtes ist dem Einsatz des AVN im Kampf um die Überarbeitung der Musterverordnung des Niedersächsischen Landesbetrieb für Wasserwirtschaft, Küsten- und Naturschutz (NLWKN) und der zugehörigen Arbeitshilfe des 
Niedersächsischen Landkreistages (NLT) gewidmet. 
Bitte lesen Sie selbst, und seien Sie versichert, uns Anglern steht noch einiges bevor (S. 4).

*Baggerseeprojekt*
Das Großprojekt vom Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) und dem AVN hat 2016 richtig Fahrt aufgenommen. Spannende Ergebnisse hat das engagierte Team bereits zusammengetragen aus ingesamt 31 Stillgewässern 
in Niedersachsen. Einen ersten Zwischenbericht fin
den Sie ab S. 10.

Weitere interessante Themen erwarten Sie auf den folgenden Seiten: 
Kormoranverordnung, Dümmerfische, Karauschen, Quappen, die Gewinner der „Goldenen Bachperle 2016” und viele mehr. 

Ich lade Sie herzlich ein, mit diesem Geschäftsbericht in das turbulente Jahr 2016 des AVN einzutauchen und an unserer Verbandsarbeit teilzuhaben.
Für Ihre großartige Unterstützung, für Ihre Anregungen und Ihr Verständnis bedanke ich mich sehr herzlich und hoffe, dass wir auch in Zukunft auf Sie zählen dürfen.

Denn eines habe ich in diesem spannenden Jahr gelernt: 
Mehr denn je müssen wir über den eigenen Tellerrand schauen, alte Strukturen und Denkweisen durchbrechen, neue Verbündete suchen und Allianzen schließen, um abseits von Ideologien gemeinsam etwas für unsere Anliegen zu erreichen. 

Nur so wird es gelingen, Niedersachsens Gewässer und ihre wunderbare Artenvielfalt zu schützen und weiterhin unserer Leidenschaft nachzugehen - dem Angeln.

Aus Freude am Angeln, Petri Heil!
Hannover im April 2017
Werner Klasing, Präsident

----------------------------------------------------​
Der gesamte Geschäftsbericht des Anglerverband Niedersachsen kann hier auf der Seite des Verbandes heruntergeladen werden:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/627-online-avn-geschäftsbericht-2016.html

Ich bedanke mich beim Anglerverband Niedersachsen für die Information und die Erlaubnis, das Vorwort im Wortlaut zu veröffentlichen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2017)

Weser-Ems (niedersächischer Nachbarverband) als Vergleich dazu, werden vom NABU schon als "Freunde" tituliert:
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...seinem-diesjaehrigen-sportfischertag-ein.html

SO muss das bei einem ANGLERVERBAND statt dessen!
_Wir fühlen uns unseren AnglerInnen zutiefst verpflichtet. 

Diese Verantwortung soll auch über unseren Namen in die Öffentlichkeit getragen werden. _

Austreten aus dem DAFV heisst wachsen:
_Der Anglerverband wächst weiter. Mit über 92.000 Mitgliedern ist und bleibt der AVN der größte anerkannte Fischereiverband und auch Naturschutzverband des Landes _

Kein schönreden, sondern Klartext:
_NATURA2000
Ein Schwerpunkt dieses Berichtes ist dem Einsatz des AVN im Kampf um die Überarbeitung der Musterverordnung des Niedersächsischen Landesbetrieb für Wasserwirtschaft, Küsten- und Naturschutz (NLWKN) und der zugehörigen Arbeitshilfe des 
Niedersächsischen Landkreistages (NLT) gewidmet. 
Bitte lesen Sie selbst, und seien Sie versichert,* uns Anglern steht noch einiges bevor* (S. 4)._

Und:
_und weiterhin unserer Leidenschaft nachzugehen - dem Angeln._

und das Beste zum Schluss (statt dem immer gleichen Schützergerschwurel der Angelverhinderungsverbände im DAFV mit wir müssen doch nachgeben, damits nicht noch schlimmer wird (siehe NABU-"Freunde" Weser-Ems)):
_Aus Freude am Angeln_


----------



## Double2004 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Im LFV Weser-Ems hat man scheinbar erkannt, dass sich Einsatz für die Angler und Naturschutz eben nicht widerspricht. (Tut man sich im AB ja teilweise offensichtlich noch schwer mit.) 
Sicherlich gibt es auch Differenzen mit dem NABU, aber man besinnt sich eben auf die Gemeinsamkeiten und bündelt in diesen Bereichen die Kräfte- sehr vorbildlich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Wenn der anglerfeindliche NABU Weser-Ems als Freunde bezeichnet, ist alles gesagt.


Und gut, dass der AVN der größte Naturschutzverband in Niedersachsen ist und NICHT die Anglerfeinde vom NABU oder Weser-Ems...

Um Angler und Angeln gings ja weder bei Weser-Ems noch beim NABU, nur ums immer weiter Angeln einschränken..


----------



## Double2004 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn der anglerfeindliche NABU Weser-Ems als Freunde bezeichnet, ist alles gesagt.
> 
> 
> Und gut, dass der AVN der größte Naturschutzverband in Niedersachsen ist und NICHT die Anglerfeinde vom NABU oder Weser-Ems...
> ...



Ich glaube kaum, dass man dies aus der Nähe des Weißwurstäquators kompetent beurteilen kann...


----------



## Double2004 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Um Angler und Angeln gings ja weder bei Weser-Ems noch beim NABU, nur ums immer weiter Angeln einschränken..



Könntest du einmal KONKRET bitte nennen, welche Einschränkungen es speziell in Weser-Ems in den letzten fünf Jahren gab, die es im AVN-Gebiet nicht gab??|uhoh: Danke.

Dann hätte man wenigstens eine objektive Diskussionsgrundlage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass man dies aus der Nähe des Weißwurstäquators kompetent beurteilen kann...



ich hab da schon ne gewisse Nähe ;-)))
[youtube1]mK6qri5wsCM[/youtube1]


[youtube1]a3F4ZRABN40[/youtube1]


Zudem kann ja jeder selber entscheiden:
Natur-und Tierschutz  für um die 10 Euro bei einem Sportfischereiverband  Weser-Ems mit bezahlen des anglerfeindlichen DAFV

Angler- UND Naturschutz für 4,50 Euro bei einem Anglerverband Niedersachsen, raus bei den Anglerfeinden vom DAFV


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

@Double
Zufällig eine Idee,warum Behörden und Politik(die haben den Grund sogar mal zugegeben) lieber mit Weser Ems als mit dem AVN reden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Nicht Politiker allgemein - nur die GRÜNEN und ihre schützenden Sozenkumpels in der Regierung sind eher bei Weser-Ems..

Guck mal Geschäftsbericht (Link oben), wo und mit welchem Politikern der AVN da überall unterwegs war..


----------



## Double2004 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht Politiker allgemein - nur die GRÜNEN und ihre schützenden Sozenkumpels in der Regierung sind eher bei Weser-Ems..
> 
> Guck mal Geschäftsbericht (Link oben), wo und mit welchem Politikern der AVN da überall unterwegs war..



Dann kannst du ja sicherlich auf meine Bitte eingehen. Es liegt dir doch bestimmt auch etwas an einer fundierten Diskussion:

Könntest du einmal KONKRET bitte nennen, welche Einschränkungen es speziell in Weser-Ems in den letzten fünf Jahren gab, die es im AVN-Gebiet nicht gab?? Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

da gehts (mir) um die aktuelle Positionierung bei der Natura2000-Geschichte, dazu brauchst Du nur Veröffentlichungen dazu von Weser-Ems (schmusen mit GRÜNEN und NABU zum Natur- und Tierschützen) und AVN (Kämpfen gegen drohende Verbote und für Anglerschutz) ..

Berichten wir ja schon länger:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792

Schön auch, dass trotz Hindernissen (Pachtverträge) Vereine wechseln - manche begreifen eben, dass man Kampf für Angler und Anglerschutz für weniger Geld haben kann, als Kampf ZUSAMMEN MIT NABU und GRÜNEN:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natur-und Tierschutz  für um die 10 Euro bei einem Sportfischereiverband  Weser-Ems mit bezahlen des anglerfeindlichen DAFV
> 
> Angler- UND Naturschutz für 4,50 Euro bei einem Anglerverband Niedersachsen, raus bei den Anglerfeinden vom DAFV



und wenn alles soooo toll ist bei Weser-Ems, werden ja bald viele Vereine da aufschlagen statt wie jetzt gehen ;-)))

Einfach nochmal vergleichen, kann ja jeder selbern lesen, wo es um Angeln und Angler und wo um Schutz und NABU geht:
Angeln und Angler - http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/627-online-avn-geschÃ¤ftsbericht-2016.html

Schutz und NABU - http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...seinem-diesjaehrigen-sportfischertag-ein.html


----------



## Double2004 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage! Fakt ist nämlich, dass es in Weser-Ems nicht mehr (vielleicht sogar weniger?) Einschränkungen als im AVN-Gebiet gibt.

Heißt also, dass deren "Engagement", das jeden Angler stolze 4,50€ jährlich kostet, wohl nichts bringt. Stellt sich die Frage, ob es an Inkompetenz oder Bedeutungslosigkeit liegt. Da kommen die Weser-Ems'ler mit ihrer 3€-"Spende" an Frau Dr. ja unterm Strich besser bei weg.

Beim Betrachten der Natura2000 fällt übrigens auf, dass Weser-Ems dort eher unterproportional vertreten ist. Gute Arbeit des LFV?

Aber schade, dass Fakten hier ja offensichtlich nicht so gerne gesehen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Fakten kann jeder gucken:
Einfach nochmal vergleichen, kann ja jeder selbern lesen, wo es um Angeln und Angler und wo um Schutz und NABU geht:
Angeln und Angler - http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/627-online-avn-geschÃ¤ftsbericht-2016.html

Schutz und NABU - http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...seinem-diesjaehrigen-sportfischertag-ein.html

PS:
Da war auch einer Deiner NABU-Kumpels da beim AVN, letztes Jahr ;-))


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Der anwesende NABU-Mann war Nick Büscher und er ist stellvertretender Vorsitzender des NABU-Landesverbandes Niedersachsen (Gymnasiallehrer und promovierter Philosoph, das Thema seiner Doktorarbeit war Anthropofugalität (siehe http://literaturkritik.de/public/rezension.php?rez_id=19581),  Es wird darunter ein philosophischer Ansatz verstanden, der nicht nur die erhabene Stellung des Menschen innerhalb der Gattungen in Frage stellt, sondern auch die Sinnhaftigkeit menschlicher Errungenschaften bezweifelt, ja in ihrer Konsequenz für unseren Planeten gar als desaströs anerkennt.) , er wäre vor allem bei meinem Grußwort nicht mehr aus dem Kopfschütteln rausgekommen..
> 
> Naja, wenn ich vom Schutz für und mit Menschen formuliere und schreibe und er in seiner Doktorarbeit von einer Welt ohne Menschen schreibt, ist schon klar, wo Unterschiede liegen..


----------



## Double2004 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Es geht um Einschränkungen, die DU ins Gespräch gebracht hast. Welche KONKRET?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

gerne nochmal, ist ja alles veröffentlicht zum nachlesen:
da gehts (mir) um die aktuelle Positionierung bei der Natura2000-Geschichte, dazu brauchst Du nur Veröffentlichungen dazu von Weser-Ems (schmusen mit GRÜNEN und NABU zum Natur- und Tierschützen) und AVN (Kämpfen gegen drohende Verbote und für Anglerschutz) ..

Berichten wir ja schon länger:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792

Fütterverbote, Nachtangelverbote, Angelverbote, Betretungsverbote etc. drohen je nach Kreis/Gemeinde.
Natürlich trifft das zuerst eher den AVN, wenn der fast doppelt so groß ist wie W-E..

Ich kann dir auch noch alles von Gero Hocker aus dem Landtag dazu empfehlen  (Pressemeldungen wie Videos von den Debatten etc.)..

Alles schon bei uns veröffentlicht - aber eure W-E-Freunde, die NABUisten und GRÜNEN, die mögen den ja auch nicht ;.)).


Und ich finde es GUT; wenn der AVN-Präsi sich hier klar zur Freude am Angeln bekennt, zu Anglern als denen, für die man arbeitet.

Finde ich bei Sport- und Angelfischer (fast) nirgends so..


----------



## Double2004 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gerne nochmal, ist ja alles veröffentlocht zum anchelsen:
> da gehts (mir) um die aktuelle Positionierung bei der Natura2000-Geschichte, dazu brauchst Du nur Veröffentlichungen dazu von Weser-Ems (schmusen mit GRÜNEN und NABU zum Natur- und Tierschützen) und AVN (Kämpfen gegen drohende Verbote und für Anglerschutz) ..
> 
> Berichten wir ja schon länger:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792



Es geht nicht um Einstellungen, sondern um ERGEBNISSE!! Was haben die KONKRET mehr erreicht als Weser-Ems?

Sieht ja so aus, als würde der AVN trotz des enormen Einsatzes nicht mehr zustande bringen als die "Anglerfeinde" aus Weser-Ems. Dann sind aber dort  wohl die einflussreicheren Leute!! (Erklärt auch die Natura2000-Karte mit so wenigen Einschränkungen in Weser-Ems.) Dann ist es schade um die 4,50€ der AVN-Angler...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Deswegen rennen sie W-E die Bude ein ;-))))))))))

Weil Angler ja als Verbände NABU- und GRÜNEN-Freunde wollen, weil mit NABU und GRÜNEN bekanntermaßen für Angler weniger Probleme und Einschränkungen kommen ..

Ja, nee, is klar ;-)))

Das Lob vom NABU habt ihr euch sicher verdient ....


----------



## Double2004 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Bekennen zu irgendwas hier, tolle Rede da, Hochglanzflyer dort, ...Ergebnisse? NULL! |rolleyes

Es gibt offensichtlich nicht einen einzigen Erfolg, den der AVN für sein Gebiet erzielt hat! Dann fragt man sich doch schon, wofür die 4,50€ pro Jahr? Für Gastredner??|rolleyes Obwohl: Vielleicht hat ja eine Werbeagentur das tolle-neue Logo entworfen...#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Ja, null Angelverbote BIS jetzt, zig Gemeinden zurück gezuckt bis jetzt dank offensiver Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, wovon die W-E-NABU-Schmuser auch profitierten, ebenso, dass die FDP das über Gero Hocker in den Landtag hatte (empfehlenswerte Videos) --

http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote.html


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Bekennen zu irgendwas hier, tolle Rede da, Hochglanzflyer dort, ...Ergebnisse? NULL! |rolleyes



0 wäre immer noch besser als diese Leistungstechnische Minusbilanz von Weser Ems

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312669


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Etwas TUN und Niederlagen einstecken ist besser als Nix tun und nur Beiträge kassieren.

Was hat den W.- E. soviel besser gemacht mit höheren Mitgliedsbeiträgen und im DAFV?

Wer mit dem Nabu zusammenarbeitet .....mittelfristig bedeutet dies weitere Einschränkungen für Angler.

Nennt man Kompromisse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> 0 wäre immer noch besser als diese Leistungstechnische Minusbilanz von Weser Ems
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312669


grins - den wollt ich mir eigentlich noch etwas aufsparen ..

Respekt  - man sieht, Du informierst Dich nicht nur bei Verbanditen, sondern umfassender  ;-)))))))))

Reschbeggd!
#r#r#r


----------



## Ørret (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber....der AVN arbeitet auch mit dem NABU zusammen

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/626-vom-nabu-lernen.html

Soll jetzt aber nicht heißen das mir die Verbandsarbeit von WE zusagen würde.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Ørret schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber....der AVN arbeitet auch mit dem NABU zusammen
> 
> http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/626-vom-nabu-lernen.html
> 
> Soll jetzt aber nicht heißen das mir die Verbandsarbeit von WE zusagen würde.



|splat2:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

wichtig dabei, dass im Artikel festgestellt wurde (> http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/626-vom-nabu-lernen.html), dass ALLE Beteiligten sich einig wären, dass das Modell aus Brandenburg mit *vollständiger Angelnutzung vorteilhaft ist und dieses auch an der Aller angestrebt werden muss*


Bei Weser-Ems sagt NABU. W-E schützt so nett, beim AVN sagt NABU, vollständige Angelnutzung ist vorteilhaft - finde den Unterschied ;-))

So MUSS das ja auch, ist ja das, was ich auch immer fordere:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Naturschutz*
> _Angeln ist nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz § 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3, zu fördern._
> 
> Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden.
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - den wollt ich mir eigentlich noch etwas aufsparen ..



Sorry fürs vorgreifen [emoji6] 





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - den wollt ich mir eigentlich noch etwas aufsparen ..
> 
> Respekt  - man sieht, Du informierst Dich nicht nur bei Verbanditen, sondern umfassender  ;-)))))))))



Danke aber wer einige Jahre unter 
Westfalen Lippe verbracht hat(seit 5 Jahren aber bei den Westfälischen AF),lernt das kritische hinschauen..lernen durch Schmerzen[emoji23] 



Double2004 schrieb:


> Heißt also, dass deren "Engagement", das jeden Angler stolze 4,50€ jährlich kostet, wohl nichts bringt. Stellt sich die Frage, ob es an Inkompetenz oder Bedeutungslosigkeit liegt. Da kommen die Weser-Ems'ler mit ihrer 3€-"Spende" an Frau Dr. ja unterm Strich besser bei weg.



War ja ein toller Blockbuster den 
W-E da für 3 € Zuschlag abgeliefert hat...ganz grosses Kino mit grandiosen Hauptakteuren.



Ørret schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber....der AVN arbeitet auch mit dem NABU zusammen
> 
> http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/626-vom-nabu-lernen.html
> 
> Soll jetzt aber nicht heißen das mir die Verbandsarbeit von WE zusagen würde.



Zusammenarbeit ist nicht das Problem..das WIE macht den Unterschied.Augenhöhe oder mit allzu einseitigen Kompromissen?


----------



## Ørret (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Damit hast du vollkommen Recht ruhrfischer. In WE geht man leider den arbeitsscheuen Weg und läst sich immer wieder auf Kompromisse ein, bis irgendwann vor lauter Kompromissen nichts mehr übrig ist.
Ich finde aber , dass ein Verband sich sehr wohl auf den NABU einlassen bzw. sich mit denen auseinandersetzten muß....hier heißt es ja des öfteren, dass man nicht mit den Schützern ins Bett steigt.
Der AVN macht allgemein top Arbeit, keine Frage...

Schönen Abend noch allerseits....


----------



## Stoni-Killer (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Hallo, war da nicht noch die Glanzleistung des WE Präsident, als er hinter dem Rücken der betroffenen Vereine an der Ems  bzgl. Natura 2000 "verhandelte" (ohne jemanden zu informieren... Vize etc.) anschliessend sich als Macher präsentierte und die betroffenen Anlieger öffentlich als stümper und unwissende darstellte...
Mir fällt der Name des kleinen Vereines nicht mehr ein....  müsste aber zu prüfen sein!

Greetz SK#h


----------



## Deep Down (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage! Fakt ist nämlich, dass es in Weser-Ems nicht mehr (vielleicht sogar weniger?) Einschränkungen als im AVN-Gebiet gibt.



Bitte die Fakten mal konkret benennen, belegen und sich diesbezüglich nicht in allgemeinen Phrasen erschöpfen!


----------



## Double2004 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Bitte die Fakten mal konkret benennen, belegen und sich diesbezüglich nicht in allgemeinen Phrasen erschöpfen!



#q Besser erstmal den kompletten Faden lesen, bevor du hier kontextlos so einen Käse schreibst.#q


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Der Werner ist einfach ein Guter!
Und die Kollegen von ihm, die ich kenne, auch.

Dass auch NDS im Deutschland des heutigen Zeitgeists 
und erst eine verhältnismässig kurze Zeit nach der "Neuausrichtung"
kein perfektes Traumland für Angler ist, sollte jedem normal denkendem Mensch klar sein.

*Aber die Zielrichtung ist richtig!
Und genau darum geht es!
*


Double2004 schrieb:


> ...


Mit Trollen - was anderes ist das permanente, _"ich bin gegen alles, was das AB-Team bringt"_- muss man in jeder Plattform leben.
Mir geht's am Allerwertesten vorbei.



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Hallo, war da nicht noch die Glanzleistung des WE Präsident, als er hinter dem Rücken der betroffenen Vereine ...


...und dazu einen Angler eines der Vereine, der sich in der Sache engagiert hat, persönlich angegangen ist & mundtot gestellt hat.
DAS ist Pieper & Weser-Ems!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

*Ich lobe einfach gerne Verbände* (wenns was zu loben gibt.)...

Macht viel mehr Spaß als die leider zu oft notwendige Kritik..

Hier gibts das in dem Fall, ich kann loben...!

Gibts leider halt viel zu selten....

Weil es noch zu viele dumpfe Abnickbodensatzverbände im anglerfeindlichen Natur- und Tierschutz Rest-DAFV gibt, die sich als Herrscher und Unterdrücker und nicht als Dienstleister und Förderer der Angler und des Angelns verstehen..

Mit die schlimmsten neben Weser-Ems der hier schon erwähnte Westfalen-Lippe, den LSFV Schleswig Holstein nicht vergessen oder die Satiretruppe aus dem Saarland, und mit am allerschlimmsten natürlich Baden-Württemberg..
Das Ranking der anglerfeindlichen Verbände bewahrheitet sich immer wieder ;-)

Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen hat das nicht nur verstanden, dass man Dienstleister fürs Angeln und nicht Herrscher der Angler ist - er arbeitet auch AKTIV daran und ist ein ganzes Stück weiter Richtung Angler und Angeln als vor einem Jahr, als ich bei der Umbenennung eines der Grußworte halten durfte..

[youtube1]mK6qri5wsCM[/youtube1]


[youtube1]a3F4ZRABN40[/youtube1]




*Ich lobe daher sowohl den Geschäftsbericht, der klar das Handeln pro Angler und Angeln im vergangenen Jahr darstellt. 

Wie auch speziell das Vorwort von Werner Klasing, der klar und deutlich die Richtung zeigt:
Für Freude am Angeln und pro Angler und Angeln!

So MUSS das bei Anglerverbänden!!*


----------



## Double2004 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Also fassen wir zusammen: Der AVN hat trotz viel öffentlichkeitswirksamen "Blablas" an KONKRETEN ERGEBNISSEN nicht mehr erreicht als die anglerfeindlichen Nichtstuer von Weser-Ems.

Mit dem Unterschied, dass die AVN'ler ihren Mitgliedern mehr Kohle aus der Tasche ziehen (4,50€) als die Weser-Ems'ler (3€ an Frau Dr.). Dafür verzichten die Weser-Ems'ler auf irgendwelche unbedeutenden Politiker als Gastredner auf ihren Versammlungen und lassen keine neuen Logos entwerfen. 

OK, scheint ja wirklich ein Klassenunterschied zu sein...Da erreicht man ja in Weser-Ems mit deutlich weniger Aufwand und Kohle Gleichwertiges. |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Weser Ems, nur zur Erinnerung:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312669



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Hallo, war da nicht noch die Glanzleistung des WE Präsident, als er hinter dem Rücken der betroffenen Vereine an der Ems  bzgl. Natura 2000 "verhandelte" (ohne jemanden zu informieren... Vize etc.) anschliessend sich als Macher präsentierte und die betroffenen Anlieger öffentlich als stümper und unwissende darstellte...
> Mir fällt der Name des kleinen Vereines nicht mehr ein....  müsste aber zu prüfen sein!
> 
> Greetz SK#h




Aber schön, dass sie einen Claquer und Befürworter wie Dich bei W-E haben..

Das wird den augenblicklichen Niedergang und die Übertritte in den AVN sicher stoppen.

Und, bei der "tollen" Arbeit, die ja jeder bei W-E "nachvollziehen" kann, sicher zu massenhaften Eintritten bei W-E führen ..
:q:q:q


----------



## Hechtbär (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Soooo...

Jetzt will ich dem Kollegen Double2004 mal ein wenig die Augen öffnen, was den AVN vom W-E abhebt.
Im Zuge der Ausweisung FFH-Gebiete ist es so, das das ganze nicht an einer Stelle verhandelt wird, sondern in jedem Kreis einzeln und alleine. So haben die Kollegen aus den Vereinen und mit der kompetenten Unterstützung vom AVN in einem Kreis mehr und in anderen Kreisen weniger Diskussionen zu führen gehabt (je nachdem, wer auf der Gegenseite saß).
Bei uns im Heidekreis 1 waren auf der Gegenseite unfassbare "Natur- und Einschränkungsterroristen" aufgestellt, die in den Verordnungen zur FFH-Ausweisungen ALLES an Einschränkungen drin hatten! Unsere angeschlossenen Vereine und der AVN haben in unzähligen Runden dies Gegenseite dahin gebracht, das wir nun ohne Einschränkungen unserer Passion normal weiter nachgehen können. Hätten wir den AVN nicht mit seiner Kompetenz und Mühe an unserer Seite gehabt, würden wir heute einem anderen Hobby nachgehen und es gebe mindestens 3 Angelvereine weniger. 

Nun hast du ein Beispiel für adequate und konsequente Arbeit!!!
Ich würde auch 20€ bezahlen, wenn der AVN dies für seine Arbeit benötigen würde!! 

Und viele andere Dinge tun sie, die jetzt müssig wären zu schreiben! Die Zeit hab ich nicht! 

Ich geh angeln!! Petri!!


----------



## Double2004 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Soooo...
> 
> Jetzt will ich dem Kollegen Double2004 mal ein wenig die Augen öffnen, was den AVN vom W-E abhebt.
> 
> ...




Dein Beispiel zeigt aber eben nicht, was den AVN vom W-E abhebt! Im W-E sind teilweise derart gewachsene Strukturen, dass derartige Konflikte gar nicht entstehen und im Keim erstickt werden durch Drehen an den richtigen Schrauben. (...was nicht bedeutet, dass da kompetente Macher am Werk sind...aber eben extrem einflussreiche...)


----------



## Hechtbär (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Wir werden es sehen, wenn alles offiziell und amtlich wird...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied, dass die AVN'ler ihren Mitgliedern mehr Kohle aus der Tasche ziehen (4,50€) als die Weser-Ems'ler (3€ an Frau Dr.).



Gesamtkosten Sportfischerverband Weser-Ems pro Zahler: 9,00 Euro (OHNE DAFV 6,00 Euro)

Gesamtkosten Anglerverband Niedersachsen pro Zahler: 4,50 Euro (OHNE DAFV 4,50 Euro)

Und beim Austritt aus dem DAFV beim AVN verblieben die 3 Euro bei den Vereinen und es hat sich nicht der Verband eingeschoben.

Wären die AVN-Vereine clever, würden sie davon 1 oder 2 Euro dem AVN wieder draufpacken, damit die noch mehr machen können...


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Double2004 schrieb:


> #q Besser erstmal den kompletten Faden lesen, bevor du hier kontextlos so einen Käse schreibst.#q



Das war eigentlich eine ernst gemeinte Frage von mir! Aber selbst nach dem x-durchlesen, finde ich von Dir nix!
Du kannst gerne den Geschäftsbericht vom AVN lesen. Der könnte als Orientierung für eine überhaupt sachliche Antwort dienen!
Zu faul, oder nix Verwertbares für Weser-Ems gefunden?
Katie hat bezogen auf Deinen Account mit dem trollen wohl schon die zutreffend Äußerung abgegeben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Im W-E sind teilweise derart gewachsene Strukturen, dass derartige Konflikte gar nicht entstehen und im Keim erstickt werden durch Drehen an den richtigen Schrauben. (...was nicht bedeutet, dass da kompetente Macher am Werk sind...aber eben extrem einflussreiche...)



Logisch..so einflussreich,das ein freier Dorsumer Verein dem grossen W-E Vorsitzenden zeigen muss wie Werkzeug benutzt wird.

Vergessen oder verdrängt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Das meinst Du ja, nur der Vollständigkeit halber, damit jeder Bescheid weiss:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März
> 
> *DAFV-Vize und Weser-Ems - Präsi Bernd Pieper:
> Macht er sich weiter öffentlich lächerlich??​*
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

*Zurück zum Thema: *
Gut, dass es nicht nur sich lächerlich machende Verbände und Präsis wie bei W-E in Niedersachsen gibt (s.o.), sondern auch eine kompetente und anglerfreundliche Alternative zum halben Preis...
Gesamtkosten Sportfischerverband Weser-Ems pro Zahler: 9,00 Euro (OHNE DAFV 6,00 Euro)

Gesamtkosten Anglerverband Niedersachsen pro Zahler: 4,50 Euro (OHNE DAFV 4,50 Euro)


*Ich lobe gerne gute Verbände!!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gründler (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Manchmal beschleicht einen das Gefühl,das manche trotz der Angelverbote in der EMS,weiterhin ohne Gedanken.... ^^ auf Bock Sau und co. ansitzen ,während die Angler da nun nicht mehr dürfen.

Nun hat der "Ansitzende" der ab und zu Stücke an der Ems Anspricht ....mehr Ruhe vor Anglern.......

|wavey:


----------



## Harrie (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Moin
Thomas

Biste morgen wieder auf der Mv des AV-Nds?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Leider nicht - war zu spät, hatte schon andere Termine.

Weiss aber schon, dass ich alles Voraussicht nach mindestens wieder einen weiteren interessanten Punkt werde berichten können...

Die machen das (gut)!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel zeigt aber eben nicht, was den AVN vom W-E abhebt! Im W-E sind teilweise derart gewachsene Strukturen, dass derartige Konflikte gar nicht entstehen und im Keim erstickt werden durch Drehen an den richtigen Schrauben. (...was nicht bedeutet, dass da kompetente Macher am Werk sind...aber eben extrem einflussreiche...)



Damit hast Du es auf den Punkt gebracht und den Unterschied zwischen WE und AVN sehr gut beschrieben.
Man hat sich halt lieb, WE und NABU. Man tut sich nix, bzw. die "Anglervertreter" dort gehen immer den untersten Weg, am besten im vorauseilenden Gehorsam, damit erst gar keine Konflikte entstehen. Und an den richtigen Schrauben drehen ist auch ne tolle Sache, wenn die so locker sind wie bei WE.

Deine Phrasen von Zusammenarbeit zwischen Naturschutzverbänden und Anglern zeugen zudem von einem nicht sehr tiefen, um nicht zu sagen gar keinem, Einblick in die Arbeit von Natruschutzverbänden. 
Zusammenarbeit ist prima und funktioniert teilweise hervorragend. Leider nur auf den untersten Ebenen. Sobald man bei NABU, BUND oder anderen in die höheren Verbandsstrukturen schaut, ist meist Ende mit Zusammenarbeit. 
Und genau in diesen oberen Strukturen leistet der AVN hervorragende Arbeit indem er sich einmischt und nicht davor scheut, kontrovers zu diskutieren.

Wer nun glaubt, die Arbeit eines Landesverbandes alleine an den realen Erfolgen messen zu müssen, hat wohl ein wenig Pech beim denken. Niemand kann erwarten, dass ein Anglerverband die Welt verändert und immer und überall die Interessen der Angler durchsetzen kann. 
Aber jeder Angler darf erwarten, dass sein LV kämpft und sich einsetzt. Und jeder Angler darf erwarten, dass sein LV die tumbe Unsinnigkeit der Unterstützung eines von vorne bis hinten inkompetenten und bestenfalls wirkungslosen Bundesverbandes durchschaut und diesem keine Gelder mehr hinterherwirft.
Und schon alleine da, kann man Weser-Ems schon fast Veruntreuung der Mitgliedsbeiträge vorwerfen. Und so kann man konstatieren, dass ein LV der immer noch Mitglied im DAFV ist, den Anglern Schaden zufügt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Gerade Du als vor Ort aktiver (richtiger) Schützer und aufsässiger (richtiger) Angler, kannst das ja gut von beiden Seiten beurteilen - danke Ralle!


----------



## Double2004 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und genau in diesen oberen Strukturen leistet der AVN hervorragende Arbeit indem er sich einmischt und nicht davor scheut, kontrovers zu diskutieren.




Einsatz schön und gut....er erreicht bloß nichts!


----------



## Double2004 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und so kann man konstatieren, dass ein LV der immer noch Mitglied im DAFV ist, den Anglern Schaden zufügt.



Und so kann man konstatieren, dass ein LV, der nicht mehr Mitglied im DAFV ist, den Anglern Schaden zufügt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Und so kann man konstatieren, dass ein LV, der nicht mehr Mitglied im DAFV ist, den Anglern Schaden zufügt.



Der war gut - die haben beim DAFV in 4 Jahren nicht so viel gemacht und hinbekommen wie der AVN alleine 2016, der DAFV ist mit seinen Mitgliedsverbänden weiterhin Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland und fürs Angeln und Angler schädlicher als PeTA.

Zum selber lesen und vergleichen der DAFV-"Leistung":
Deutscher _ANGELFISCHER_-Verband
https://cloud.dafv.fish/index.php/s/XML7hZek4esj59U#pdfviewer

(Richtiger) ANGLERverband Niedersachsen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der gesamte Geschäftsbericht des Anglerverband Niedersachsen kann hier auf der Seite des Verbandes heruntergeladen werden:
> http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/627-online-avn-geschäftsbericht-2016.html



Davon ab, damits nicht vergessen wird:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März
> 
> *DAFV-Vize und Weser-Ems - Präsi Bernd Pieper:
> Macht er sich weiter öffentlich lächerlich??​*
> ...



*Zurück zum Thema: *
Gut, dass es nicht nur sich lächerlich machende Verbände und Präsis wie bei W-E in Niedersachsen gibt (s.o.), sondern auch eine kompetente und anglerfreundliche Alternative zum halben Preis...
Gesamtkosten Sportfischerverband Weser-Ems pro Zahler: 9,00 Euro (OHNE DAFV 6,00 Euro)

Gesamtkosten Anglerverband Niedersachsen pro Zahler: 4,50 Euro (OHNE DAFV 4,50 Euro)


*Ich lobe gerne gute Verbände!!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Und so kann man konstatieren, dass ein LV, der nicht mehr Mitglied im DAFV ist, den Anglern Schaden zufügt.



Du bist ein Troll, nix weiter. 

O-Ton eines Verantwortlichen aus Bayern vor kurzem: "Der DAFV ist überflüssig wie ein Kropf. Kein Durchblick, kein Hebel, kein Plan." Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Double2004 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du bist ein Troll, nix weiter.
> 
> O-Ton eines Verantwortlichen aus Bayern vor kurzem: "Der DAFV ist überflüssig wie ein Kropf. Kein Durchblick, kein Hebel, kein Plan." Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.



Diese Sachlichkeit, die manche an den Tag legen, wenn ihnen die Argumente ausgehen, ist hier immer wieder spannend...|wavey:

Dass die Bayern ganz andere Probleme haben, ist ja bekannt....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Diese Sachlichkeit, die manche an den Tag legen, wenn ihnen die Argumente ausgehen, ist hier immer wieder spannend...|wavey:
> 
> Dass die Bayern ganz andere Probleme haben, ist ja bekannt....



Erkläre mal, welche Probleme der bayerische Landesverband hat ( die sind mir bisher nämlich nicht aufgefallen) und warum die oben zitierte Sichtweise falsch ist.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weser Ems, nur zur Erinnerung:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312669
> 
> 
> ...




Thomas, was willst du damit andeuten?
"Aber schön, dass sie einen Claquer und Befürworter wie Dich bei W-E haben.."

SK|gr:|gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Brauchst Du NICHT auf Dich zu beziehen, ich weiss doch, dass Du ein Verzweifelter bist, ein Opfer vom W-E und kein Befürworter, und dass Du viel lieber beim AVN wärst..


----------



## ASV-Forelle (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Einsatz schön und gut....er erreicht bloß nichts!



Bisher bin ich ja eher ein interessierter Leser, aber einige Vorwürfe an den Anglerverband locken mich nun aus der Reserve. Das ist nämlich an Unkenntnis und Dreistigkeit kaum zu überbieten.... 

 1. Dass im Gebiet des LFV Weser-Ems vergleichsweise wenige FFH-Gebiete liegen, ist wohl kaum auf den Einfluss von Anglern zurückzuführen. Diese Gebiete wurden 1999 und 2004 aufgrund naturschutzfachlicher Eignung und verpflichtender Forderung sowie strikten Vorgaben aus Brüssel vom Umweltministerium an die EU gemeldet, verbunden mit der Aussage der Politik, dass Einschränkungen (auch für Angler) nicht damit verbunden sein werden. Die hohe Zahl an FFH-Gebieten im Gebiet des Anglerverbandes Nds. liegt einfach daran, dass v. a. unsere Flüsse und Auen naturnäher sind. Das Weser-Ems-Gebiet ist dagegen eines der am intensivst genutzten Agrarindustrieregionen Europas mit extrem hoher Dichte an Vieh, Gülle, Mais und Gewässerausbau. Hier gibt es schlicht weniger Gewässer, die dem FFH-/Natura-2000-Status entsprechen.

 2. Dem Anglerverband Nds. ist es in den letzten Jahren in unzähligen Fällen gelungen, bei Schutzgebietsausweisungen die geplanten Angelverbote komplett herauszudiskutieren oder signifikant abzumildern. Dies geschah in der überwiegenden Zahl der Fälle durch fundierte Stellungnahmen und/oder durch direkte Gespräche bei den Naturschutzbehörden. Nur hat der Anglerverband Nds. das nicht immer an die große Glocke gehängt, hat nicht verbal nachgetreten, sondern auf eine konstruktive, zukunftsweisende Zusammenarbeit mit den Naturschutzbehörden gesetzt.

 3. Außerdem: Ist denn schon angekommen, dass es dem Anglerverband gelungen ist, die Natura-2000-Arbeitshilfen des Umweltministeriums und des Landkreistages anglerfreundlicherer zu überarbeiten und die Fischereifachbehörde in das Bearbeitungsgremium zu heben und dass es gelungen ist, den vorgesehenen Zugriff der Naturschutzbehörden auf Besatzgenehmigungen bei Schutzgebietsausweisungen zu eliminieren etc. pp. ???????

 4. Und wie sieht es mit der aktuellen Novelle des Nds. Fischereigesetzes aus, in dem sehr fragwürdige Änderungen zur Genehmigung und Zulässigkeit des Fischbesatzes avisiert werden? Der Anglerverband Nds hat eine sehr umfangreiche und kritische Stellungnahme abgegeben. Frag mal beim Verband W-E nach, ob die überhaupt eine Stellungnahme abgegeben haben. Auf die Antwort bin ich gespannt .....

 5. Der Anglerverband führt zukunftsweisende Forschungsprojekte durch (Besatzfischprojekt / Baggerseeprojekt), die das Ziel haben, flächendeckend die gute fischereiliche Praxis zu stärken und übertragbare Argumente in der Auseinandersetzung mit anderen Naturschutzbestrebungen zu erarbeiten. Alles mit dem Ziel, das Angeln und die gute fischereiliche Praxis in Wettbewerb mit anderen Naturschutzinteressen zu erhalten. Davon profitiert langfristig jeder Angler in Niedersachsen!

 etc. pp.....

 Auch wenn Anglerverbände sicherlich nicht zu den stärksten Lobbygruppen im politischen Wettbewerb zählen: Wer jetzt noch immer behauptet, der Anglerverband Nds. bewegt und erreicht nichts, dem ist leider nicht zu helfen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Danke Dir für diese zusätzlichen Infos


----------



## Mefoangler53 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Einsatz schön und gut....er erreicht bloß nichts!



Hallo Double 2004,
ich kann und will die Arbeit des LV WE nicht kommentieren.                                                                       Allerdings ist deine Aussage, der AVN würde nichts für die Angler erreichen, entweder von Dummheit oder Unwissenheit geprägt.                                               Vielleicht weißt du nicht, dass die Umsetzung der Natura 2000 und FFH Richtlinien weitgehend bei den unteren Naturschutzbehörden der jeweiligen LK liegt. Wenn dort nun ein ideologisch verblendeter Behördenleiter sitzt, kann in einem LK die Umsetzung der Schutzgebiete für uns Angler bedeutend schwerwiegender ausfallen als im benachbarten LK.                                                                                                     Hier hat der AVN hervorragende Arbeit geleistet, und Vieles, das praktisch einem totalen Angelverbot gleichgekommen wäre, abgewendet.                                                                                   Ich möchte dir zum Schluss meiner kurzen Ausführung die Frage stellen, ob du glaubst, dass es an dem guten Verhältnis des LV WE zu den Naturschutzverbänden liegt, dass die Schutzgebietsverordnung an der Ems in Papenburg endet?


----------



## Mefoangler53 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

OK,
 sehe gerade: Da hat ASV Forelle bereits treffend geantwortet.


----------



## Wegberger (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Hallo,

ich denke Double will entweder seine Entscheidungen in diesem Anti-Angler-Verband verteidigen oder er will dort aufsteigen und dies ist seine Bewerbung.#c

Wobei ..... man muss bei diesen Verband und Double`s Äußerungen davon ausgehen, dass hier wahrscheinlich ein Spitzenfunktionär schreibt ..... denn für einen Angler kann das nicht passen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Oder ein Angestellter, der um einen Arbeitsplatz fürchtet, bei dem er wenig tun musste fürs Geld ;-)))))

Dennoch, nicht der anglerfeindliche W-E oder DAFV ist ja das eigentliche Thema (kann ja jeder für 4,50 zum AVN gehen statt 9,0 Euro bei W-E zu bezahlen), sondern die gute Arbeit vom AVN:
*Ich lobe gerne gute Verbände!!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *Ralle 24* 

 
_ Und so kann man konstatieren, dass ein LV der immer noch Mitglied im DAFV ist, den Anglern Schaden zufügt._




Double2004 schrieb:


> Und so kann man konstatieren, dass ein LV, der nicht mehr Mitglied im DAFV ist, den Anglern Schaden zufügt.



Dabei haste doch bestimmt mit dem Fuß auf den Boden gestampft, gelle.


----------



## Double2004 (13. Juni 2017)

Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke Double will ....
> Wobei ..... man muss bei diesen Verband und Double`s Äußerungen davon ausgehen, dass hier wahrscheinlich ein Spitzenfunktionär schreibt ..... denn für einen Angler kann das nicht passen.



Damit zeigst du eindrucksvoll, dass es mit dem Denken nicht so ganz klappt....



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dabei haste doch bestimmt mit dem Fuß auf den Boden gestampft, gelle.



Da ist wieder das übliche Vorgehen des Piratendraculas: Wenn die Argumente ausgehen, wird es wieder kindisch.

Wer hier diejenigen sind, die vor Wut auf den Boden stampfen, kann man ja tagtäglich nachlesen...:g


----------



## Wegberger (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Hallo,



> Damit zeigst du eindrucksvoll, dass es mit dem Denken nicht so ganz klappt....



.... immerhin noch weit besser, als alle Phrasen aus einer kleinen roten Damenhandtasche zu haben :m


----------



## hanzz (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Wieviel Argumente brauchste denn noch ?


----------



## smithie (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Wenn die Argumente ausgehen, wird es wieder kindisch.


Ich versuche mal einen Bogen zu spannen: sag doch mal was zum Post von ASV-Forelle.

Fakenews?

[/Hoffnungstirbtalsletztes]


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

auch als Unterschied W-E (die er ja so lobt) zu AVN:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Konkrete Arbeit*
> Zudem bietet der AVN für weniger Geld mehr Einsatz. Momentan will ja der grüne Minister in Niedersachsen vor seiner momentan vermutlichen Abwahl bei den Landtagswahlen nächstes Jahr noch das Fischereigesetz für Niedersachsen "erneuern" - sprich verschärfen.
> 
> Wie immer in solchen Fällen werden Verbände angeschrieben und um Stellungnahmen gebeten.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Dazu auch:

*Staatssekretärin und Abgeordnete besuchen Angler *
https://www.nwzonline.de/stadland/s...ordnete-besuchen-angler_a_31,3,914156149.html


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Einsatz schön und gut....er erreicht bloß nichts!



So Double nun mal weiter keine leeren Phrasen dreschen, sondern Butter bei die Fische!
Wo hat denn der AVN nun trotz Einsatzes nichts erreicht?


----------



## kuttenkarl (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Anglerverband kämpft für Angler: Vorwort Geschäftsbericht 2016 von Präsi Klas*

Hallo,

wer glaubt der AVN ist ein Musterbeispiel an Verband, der träumt. Die Führungsriege ist genauso Postengeil und autoritär wie in anderen Verbänden. Auch hier gibt es ein Hauen und Stechen, wer nicht auf ihrer Linie ist, wird abserviert. Nachdem der alte Präsi gestürzt war (Gott seis gedankt), wurden erst mal die Aufwandsentschädigungen, bis um das 8fache erhöht. Im Gegenzug wurde ein Biologe eingestellt, den man die Arbeit der Vize zum Teil aufgehalst hat (Dümmer und Steinhudermeer z. B. Die Jugend wurde in ihren Rechten massiv beschnitten und die Gelder gekürzt. Also nicht alles Gold was glänzt.

Gruß Gerd


----------

